# 3M Polish Rosa



## Fraser (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys

Anybody here used it? Friend gave me a bottle the other day but there's hardly
any info on it anywhere. From what I figure it's just a wipe on wipe off type of lsp?

Cheers


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

we use it at work to finish off all our piano laquer and it is verey easy to just apply it with a MF let it haze and then buff off, it normally haze quite fast. If you just wipe on and off it doesnt really give the same gloss.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweet lad sounds good il be getting myself some of it this week would you then apply a wax on top of it?


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

we use it as LSP since it is used only on our speakers and hopefully they dont come out in the rain etc


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

can this stuff not be used like a wax?


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

yes , it's an acrylic , i like it after car-lack...


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone given this a go recently or heard much about it.

I guess its more like a glaze than a wax, but could be a good polish to use after correction and then following with a dedicated wax product.

Thought it could be worth a try










*Product Details:*
Easy to apply by hand or by machine using Blue High Gloss Pad 50388.
Restores original paint shine. 
Long lasting final wax protection.
Perfect clean up for large or small areas.
Sold as 1 Litre bottle.

Polish Rosa is a final wax with an exceptional gloss finish. With quick and easy application, great durability and no staining to rubber or plastic this is 'must buy' for any car enthusiast. Wipe off excess residue with 3M Polishing Wipe 34568. Note that this product contains "non-volatile" silicones, however, care should be taken not to contaminate paint spray booth areas by hand, clothing, or polishing cloth transfer.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

3mselect store have it on sale for £18.95 adn you can get free delivery and a further 10% off for anyone thats interested.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Its generally used on freshly painted panels & gives 4-6 weeks protection so not a bad product by any means


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Its generally used on freshly painted panels & gives 4-6 weeks protection so not a bad product by any means


Any benefit in applying to my 20yr old paint or should i just stick with my usualy process (megs #show glaze followed by a std wax)


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

It'd certailnly give it a go, apart from swissvax or sealants we use this alot & always get good results. Plus a bottle will last you forever. Best application seems to be with a slightly damp sponge. Drop me a PM & i may be able to organise you a sample rather than buying a whole bottle.


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

i got it ,
i like the cleaner ability ... to do métal wheel , motor cavity.
it's an akrilic wax , lot of shine .
i have use it alone , with DA is easy
or in combinaison with CL68 AIO : great combo .
in Rosa + NXT , ...
the only combo i dont like is when top with natty's bleue , the wax mask the shine.

#1 : swirl X + rosa









#2 : CL68 + rosa


----------

